# All-New Pontiac GTO Due in Mid-2008



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*All-New Pontiac GTO Due in Mid-2008*
Date Posted 07-28-2005​
DETROIT — An all-new Pontiac GTO, one with a more eye-catching exterior and possibly a four-door "quad coupe" design, is due to go into production in mid-2008, Inside Line has learned.

Still to be decided is whether the 2009 GTO will be assembled in Australia, like the current model, or shift to a new production base in North America.

The current Australian-built GTO, which is based on the rear-wheel-drive Holden Monaro coupe, will remain in production at least through the 2006 model year, although the Holden model will be phased out of production later this year. The next-generation GTO will be based on a new global family of rear-wheel-drive cars, known internally at General Motors as "Zeta Lite."

GM's Australian unit will drop the Monaro this fall to focus on getting a redesigned version of its big, rear-drive Commodore sedan into production in mid-2006. The new Commodore will be one of the first models to use the revised Zeta platform.

Next month, Holden will release a special-edition Monaro CV8-Z. The Monaro and the GTO are built in the same plant in Elizabeth, Australia.

What this means to you: Enthusiasts have clamored for a better-looking GTO — GM is listening.

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/News/articleId=106630#2​


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

A 4 door? JHC. These auto manufacturers are idiots. If I wanted a 4 door I would have bought a Grand Prix with the V8 option. Where is that little emoticon banging his head into a brick wall............


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Why do they keep harping on we want a better looking car ? I think the 05 design has to take hold which it has. A four door Mazda type sports car , now that is Fugly !!! Leave it to GM to re-invent the GTO . 05 sales are up in USA , GERMANY and they race these things all over the world. Take a look @ the Vauxhall web site.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh, boy! A redesigned GTO! I can see it now. A backward facing shaker scoop. Those spats on the sides like the 1978 Trans Am. Biiiiiiiiiiiiig air dam and rear spoiler. And a gigantic chicken on the hood. No thanks. I like the 2004/2005 GTO as it is. Simple, clean and sophisticated. If I wanted a car a 15 year old kid lusts after, I would have bought an STI.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> A 4 door? JHC. These auto manufacturers are idiots. If I wanted a 4 door I would have bought a Grand Prix with the V8 option. Where is that little emoticon banging his head into a brick wall............


I don't know but I'd sure as hell like to use it right now!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> A 4 door? JHC. These auto manufacturers are idiots. If I wanted a 4 door I would have bought a Grand Prix with the V8 option. Where is that little emoticon banging his head into a brick wall............


This is far more appropriate:

GM NA----->









Boy. GM is hell-bent to become irrelevant, aren't they?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*2009 Pontiac Charger*

Here we go. Leave it to Dodge to design a feakin car so ugly, another builder just can't resist to follow suit. A 4-door GTO?????? Maybe by 2009, Pontiac will be outsourcing a HEMI to put under the hood. 

"What this means to you: Enthusiasts have clamored for a better-looking GTO — GM is listening."

Who the hell are they listening to, Charger fans? 

Maybe Pontiac wanted to be the first to bring back the new era muscle car, and the first one to burry it.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

4 doors!? :shutme yea, i can't find that headbanging one either, this'll do. Next on the drawing board, a 4 door V6 Vette! :willy: At this rate, wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## deftec (Dec 26, 2004)

Yea, they really need to reconsider what they're doing. It wouldn't be so bad if they touch it up some/etc, but to go to the point where it's a 4 door is just...wrong


----------



## lionsfan54 (May 15, 2005)

Dang people, relax. From what I read it's only a possibility of a 4 door. And, there's a decent chance they'll make both of them (2 and 4 door). It's not the end of the world.

Just a few short months ago the zeta platform was being shut down so GM could make new SUVs (boooo!). So, any work on that RWD platform is good news for us CAR enthusiasts.

Long live RWD!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

lionsfan54 said:


> Dang people, relax. From what I read it's only a possibility of a 4 door. And, there's a decent chance they'll make both of them (2 and 4 door). It's not the end of the world.
> 
> Just a few short months ago the zeta platform was being shut down so GM could make new SUVs (boooo!). So, any work on that RWD platform is good news for us CAR enthusiasts.
> 
> Long live RWD!!!


Some cars are just better in a 2 door format. I've seen the muscle car 4 doors back in the day... It just didn't do it... I don't think Vette owners would relax if their car was coming out in a 4 door. There is a thing about tweeking the GTO to make it look better, then there is over tweeking it. The Dodge Charger was awesome in a 2 door..... Look at it in a 4 door, >> Pathetic. But you're right it is a rumor at this time.... perhaps GM will notice the sales on the Charger and not make that same mistake....... I don't think we'll see a 4 door in the GTO, but then again who'd a thought you'd see one in a Dodge Charger.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

I think by the statement, they are looking at a door arrangement like the saturn.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps a hidden 4 door in the same format as the Dodge Ram introduced in it's quad cab back in 98' before they went to the full 4 door would disguise the 4 door appearance.....and, would ease the picture I have in my mind what a true 4 door would look like. If GM is hell bent on a 4 door, they should offer a 2 and 4 door model.

With the price range of the GTO mainly targeting income earners in a moderately higher middle class income.... in the 40 something income range or higher..and with the sticker tag in the low to mid 30's....they are targeting the "baby boomers" that recall the day when GTO' s and other muscles ruled the road. That also makes in MY OPINON a target range of drivers in their 40's + that GM feels are seeking the GTO. Income earners who do make a descent salary that is younger, generally have more younger kids than do the targeted range, and are stretched further financially than do the older drivers, making it harder to afford a GTO. Not even to mention Insurance for the GTO for a younger driver with a family. Most drivers in the targeted age bracket have children that are older than the family driver in his or her's 20's. With younger kids 4 doors make sense. Since the GTO is targeting a range of "older drivers" most I would say have no need for 4 doors. To bring out a 4 door which is basically a family sedan, makes no sense from a logistical stand point. However, Dodge is doing it, and from what we all are reading on the forum here, we all share the same view point. I do believe Dodge is going to have a huge inventory crunch because of the 4 door they have out. They turned the Charger into a family sedan with a price tag higher than the GTO. Dodge may have doomed the Charger before it got out of the gate. Unless they redesign it, I don't see it staying. But what do I know. There are many younger drivers on here that are driving the GTO and that's fantastic. They are beating the odds.  I was basing my opinion on a family driver, not a single driver. That's my 2 cents on the 4 door.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I think that any car manufacturer is going to be more interested in units sold than what the performance enthusiasts think about the car. A 400 HP coupe is only going to appeal to a very small car buying populace. Nice soft suspensions, 2 cup holders for every passenger, smooth automatics, Home Link, Onstar, 10 plastic bins and cubbies for worthless bullsh*t, DVD navigation, DVD players for the kiddies and 4 doors with easy access is what this country wants. If Pontiac is going to move units, which is how they make money, they will make these cars to appeal to the masses. Get ready for 4 doors and a 3.8 or 4.3 V6 standard and the LS2 option. Most Americans dont want that much power. They want just decent power, good mileage and 87 octane at the pump. They money makers at Pontiac (GM) couldn't care less about a vehicle that only moves 15~20K units a year. Ford is a perfect example with the Mustang. V6 standard, they sell half a million a year and some 80% are not the GT model. The only thing that matters is the 500000 units moved. Oh yey! I have a Mustang! I'm cool, isnt it cool? Every other neighbor on my block has one. Pontiac is foaming at the mouth to get into that market, and the recipe really has nothing at all to do with performance.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I think that any car manufacturer is going to be more interested in units sold than what the performance enthusiasts think about the car. A 400 HP coupe is only going to appeal to a very small car buying populace. Nice soft suspensions, 2 cup holders for every passenger, smooth automatics, Home Link, Onstar, 10 plastic bins and cubbies for worthless bullsh*t, DVD navigation, DVD players for the kiddies and 4 doors with easy access is what this country wants. If Pontiac is going to move units, which is how they make money, they will make these cars to appeal to the masses. Get ready for 4 doors and a 3.8 or 4.3 V6 standard and the LS2 option. Most Americans dont want that much power. They want just decent power, good mileage and 87 octane at the pump. They money makers at Pontiac (GM) couldn't care less about a vehicle that only moves 15~20K units a year. Ford is a perfect example with the Mustang. V6 standard, they sell half a million a year and some 80% are not the GT model. The only thing that matters is the 500000 units moved. Oh yey! I have a Mustang! I'm cool, isnt it cool? Every other neighbor on my block has one. Pontiac is foaming at the mouth to get into that market, and the recipe really has nothing at all to do with performance.


Pontiac is targeting a majority with it's new G6. It replaces the Grand-AM. I don't think the G6 is as sporty as the Grand-AM but is in the same $ range. I think they screwed up doing away with the Grand-AM. I think they got bored with it. I see as many Grand-AM's as I do Mustangs....I also think that John Q. Public will tire of the retro Mustang too. Give it a few years. Look at what happened to the Monte Carlo. I had 2 1971's...they killed it then brought it back..... That may happen with the Grand-AM. The Mustang craze is going to petter out.... What I have seen is more older Mustangs on the road now since the retro came out.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The very fact that GM NA is involved is reason for a gloomy outlook.

Those idiots could screw up a wet dream.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> The very fact that GM NA is involved is reason for a gloomy outlook.
> 
> Those idiots could screw up a wet dream.


You make it sound like a possibility. GM NA has made mediocrity a reality time and again. Given a tough choice they will choose the short term path of least resistance. That may or may not result in a good long term outcome. But, that's no way to build a leading brand.

Of the domestic brands, I'd say Chrysler is the only one that comes close to "getting it" with product decisions. Of course there is the new Charger, a vote for the lowest common denominator if ever there was one.


----------



## ROK (Jul 28, 2005)

I also heard that GM was going to make a GTO mini Van and a GTO SUV, oh boy I can't wait..............

ROK


----------



## GTO676 (Jun 6, 2005)

ROK said:


> I also heard that GM was going to make a GTO mini Van and a GTO SUV, oh boy I can't wait..............
> 
> ROK


LOL!!!! Thats a good one how about GTO matching towel sets or a GTO toaster oven. Let's face it guys the only good thing GM NA has that's good is the vette and the soon to be history GTO coupe. I guess when the sh***y 2008 4 door comes out it will be time to buy a vette, a v-6 corvette mini-van that is.......


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ROK said:


> I also heard that GM was going to make a GTO mini Van and a GTO SUV, oh boy I can't wait..............
> 
> ROK


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

